# Custard Problems!



## thesantonastaso (Nov 28, 2011)

[h2] [/h2]
*PROBLEM:*

Imagine that you have a baked custard formula that tends to weep and curdle during baking. You can make any change to the formula or to the method of preparation. You are gather information on changes that could decrease weeping and curdling. While some of these changes will not work in every situation, and some will work better than others, each is a possibility. Explain the reasons that each could work. Below is an example of gathering relevant information.

*EXAMPLE:*

1. Use lower oven temperature.

*Reason:* This is the most direct way to slow the rate of coagulation, since it reduces the rate of heat that reaches the outside of the custard, thus reducing the likelihood that the outside will not weep and curdle before the inside bakes.


----------

